# au / en / dans le/la + département, région, province, État, etc. - préposition



## STL

Bonjour!
Que direz-vous ? Je suis allé *en* Arkansas ou bien *à* l’Arkansas ?
Merci !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.
Ce fit traite spécifiquement de la préposition devant les départements, régions, provinces, etc.
Pour les pays, voir à, au / en - préposition devant les noms de pays.
Pour les îles, voir en / à + nom d'île (Martinique, Corse, Chypre, Cuba, etc.) - préposition.


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour, on dit:

Je suis allé *en* Arkansas. (Et on prononce le 's' final de "Arkansas", pas comme en anglais).


----------



## janpol

Je crois que je ne dirais...  ni l'un ni l'autre mais "dans l'Arkansas" et... je ne sais pas vraiment pour quelle raison...
(dans  le Maine, dans le New Jersey, dans le Kentucky, dans le Montana, dans le Colorado, dans le Wyoming, en Floride, en Californie, au Nouveau Mexique...)


----------



## Jerome RANDOU

Il existe 3 solutions:

1/ *Je suis allé en Arkansas* (de même que l'on dit "Je suis allé en Californie" est grammaticalement correct, c'est la solution que je préfère.

2/ *Je suis allé dans l'Arkansas* (ce n'est pas correct grammaticalement ou bien il faut dire "*Je suis allé dans l'Etat d'Arkansas*")

3/ *Je suis allé à l'Arkansas* (ce n'est pas correct grammaticalement, "Je suis allé à " est utilisé lorsqu'il s'agit de villes. Exemple: Je suis allé à Paris, à Los Angeles,etc."


----------



## janpol

Quand il s'agit d'Etats américains, il semblerait que certaines habitudes aient été prises : ne peut-on pas considérer que "l'Etat" est sous-entendu dans "dans l'Arkansas" ? ("Dans l'Etat de" est utilisé seulement quand une confusion serait possible : l'Etat de Washington. )
"il est allé au Tennessee" me semble à peu près aussi inconcevable que "il est allé dans le Texas". L'usage...


----------



## Jerome RANDOU

Je retiens "en" car on dit bien "je suis allé en Alaska". La règle grammaticale, sans rentrer dans les explications du Besherelles, c'est d'utiliser "en" lorsque le lieu indiqué commence par une voyelle. Cela étant dit, tes propos sont très pertinents.


----------



## janpol

"En Alaska" : tout à fait d'accord mais, spontanément, je dirais "dans l'Iowa"...


----------



## Ploupinet

Ou "dans l'Ohio", même remarque. Je suis bien d'accord avec Janpol sur la possibilité de "dans l'Arkansas" !
Par exemple, si j'irais avec plaisir en vacances "en Arkansas", je m'imagine mal dire "il habite en Arkansas", alors qu'avec "dans"... Ca passe très bien


----------



## 3bien

Bonjour tout le monde!
Je viens d'entendre la phrase "je pars dans l'Avéyron"... et cela m'a posé pas mal de questions: est-ce qu'on emploie la préposition "dans" pour les régions?
Je vais dans les Pyrénées... mais je vais dans l'Aquitaine?

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## Ploupinet

"En" Aquitaine. Mais alors pourquoi... Je n'en sais rien, mais je sais que ce n'est pas simple !  (peut-être à cause de la voyelle ?)
Bon courage


----------



## 3bien

Merci en tout cas Ploupinet, mais l'Avéyron commence aussi par voyelle...

On dit aller en Normandie aussi? c'est à cause du féminin? Quelles sont les autres régions ou l'on emploie "dans"?

Comme je vous avais dit "pas mal de questions..."


----------



## janpol

"dans" pour certaines régions, "en" pour d'autres (en Alsace, Picardie, Bourgogne). Comme le nombre des régions est très modeste, tu as la solution d' en apprendre la liste par coeur mais, attention, l'Aveyron n'est pas une région, c'est un département.


----------



## 3bien

ah!
Merci janpaul.... et un autre exemple avec "dans" svp? dans la côte d'Azur?(?)


----------



## Benoît abroad

Dans le "Nord-Pas de Calais" ou encore dans le "Languedoc-Roussillon" par exemple.

Quant aux régions qui commencent par "région" justement (la région Centre, la région Rhônes-Alpes, la région Midi-Pyrénées...), je pense que l'on dit toujours "en région unetelle".


----------



## janpol

on  peut toujours mettre le mot "région" avant le nom et on le fait souvent : c'est une façon de différencier "région historique et/ou géographique" d'une part et "région administrative" de création récente d'autre part : "j'ai passé mes vacances en Auvergne", "Monsieur X, Conseiller Régional de la région Auvergne, a dit que..."


----------



## nicduf

je vais *sur* la Côte d'Azur


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

On va *sur* la Côte d'Azur ...mais je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi !

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Aoyama

J'entends ce matin, à la radio, un journaliste utiliser "en Limousin", là où j'aurais dit "au Limousin" (puisqu'on dit bien Le Limousin).
On trouve d'ailleurs multitude d'exemples sur Google avec "en Limousin".
Est-ce parce que Limousin est pris ici comme un "pays" ? Mais cela ne justifie pas vraiment la chose ...
Je sais aussi qu'on entend "en Périgord" et probablement "en" avec d'autres noms de départements/régions théoriquement au masculin.
Quelques exemples et quelques commentaires ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Limousin est ici pris comme entité géographique comme on dirait en France, en Bretagne, en Normandie, en Angleterre.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui certes, mais on dit bien au Canada, au Portugal, au Texas ... Pourquoi le fait de prendre "Le Limousin" comme une région le ferait-il changer de genre ?


----------



## quinoa

c'est vrai que c'est ennuyeux avec le masculin, car pour un pays on dit au Portugal et au Monténégro, mais effectivement en Limousin ou dans le Limousin, mais dit-on en Berry? (il me semble qu'on dit dans le Berry). Quant aux Quercy, Rouergue et Béarn (là, c'est chez moi!), on doit pouvoir dire en ou dans le.


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est peut-être un raccourci pour "en région du Limousin" ?


----------



## quinoa

Je pencherais aussi pour cette idée-là. Avec les départements, seul semble marcher "dans le" pour le masculin (dans le Lot, le Tarn), et "en" pour le féminin.
mais je n'ai pas vraiment tout vérifié...


----------



## Chimel

quinoa said:


> Je pencherais aussi pour cette idée-là. Avec les départements, seul semble marcher "dans le" pour le masculin (dans le Lot, le Tarn), et "en" pour le féminin.


Pourtant, je ne dirais pas "en Drôme", mais "dans la Drôme" (dans l'Aude, dans la Manche...). En revanche, c'est bien "en Ardèche", "en Savoie".

N'y a-t-il pas malgré tout un lien avec la notion de région historique ou géographique, de "pays" au sens large? La Savoie, l'Ardèche, la Corse... sont avant tout ressenties comme des régions, et sont en plus des départements, alors que la Drôme, la Manche, l'Aude sont plutôt ressenties comme des subdivisions administratives.


----------



## geostan

Voici un extrait du _Bon Usage_:


> Les noms de provinces se construisent avec _en_ quand ils sont féminins ou quand ils commencent par une voyelle (_dans_ est possible). Quand ils sont masculins et à initiale consonantique, ils prennent _en_ ou _dans le_ ; rarement _au_. […] On dit d’ordinaire _dans les Flandres_ ; — mais _en Flandres_ n’est pas inusité […].


----------



## Aoyama

Merci geostan.
Ma question portait aussi sur la possibilité de dire "au Limousin", mais c'est vrai "dans le Limousin" me semble plus correct.
On dit bien, cependant, _au Pays Basque_ (mais_ en Pays Cathare_).


----------



## blacklagoon

Bonjour, mes ami(e)s,

Est-ce qu’on dit “en Limousin” parce que c’est “la province”?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Un extrait (pas trop long, j'espère) de Grevisse : "_Les noms de province se construisent avec en quand ils sont féminins ou quand ils commencent par une voyelle (dans est possible) : en Normandie, en Anjou, dans l’Artois. Quand ils sont masculins et à initiale consonantique, ils prennent en ou dansle (rarement au) : en Périgord, en Limousin, en Berry, en Poitou – dans le Limousin, dans le Berry (au Berry)_".

Pour ce qui est de la région du Pays Basque, elle se comporte, je crois, comme un nom de pays (rien de politique, là-dedans).


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est ce que Geostan avait remarqué aussi ...


> Pour ce qui est de la région du Pays Basque, elle se comporte, je crois, comme un nom de pays (rien de politique, là-dedans).


D'ac, mais le pays Cathare aussi, je dirais ...


----------



## s157steven

[…] Au/en pays basque, c'est quoi la différence? J'ai vu tous les deux.

De ce qui est présent dans ce fil jusqu'à maintenant, la réponse de cette question ne m'est toujours pas claire. Punky Zoé, vous avez dit que quant au Pays Basque, elle se comporte comme nom de pays. Cependant, selon les règles des pays, il ne faudrait que _au_ pour un pays masculin qui commence par une consonne, alors que dans le cas du pays basque (majuscules ou quoi?), on le voit aussi avec _en_. S'il vous plait dites-moi si vous y voyez une différence de sens ou d'usage et si oui comment est-elle?


----------



## Aoyama

"En pays basque" est rare (même si possible). Je dirais "au pays basque " ou "dans le pays basque".


----------



## Gemmenita

janpol said:


> "dans" pour certaines régions, "en" pour d'autres (en Alsace, Picardie, Bourgogne). Comme le nombre des régions est très modeste, tu as la solution d' en apprendre la liste par coeur mais (...)



 C'est chouette cette réponse, car ma question était aussi sur 'dans le Périgord', mais c'est bien répondu maintenant. 
Et je crois que pour les régions féminines on emploie 'en' et pour les masculines on emploie 'dans le'.

Eh bien une autre question:

Bonjour à tous,

Et pour les régions étrangères? Par exemple, pour les états américains on dit: *en* Californie, *en* Amazonie, *au* Dakota du nord,..., mais peut-être jamais 'dans le ....'!!!
Alors, je crois que_ pour les régions étrangères_, on n'emploie que '*en*' ou '*au*' et pas 'dans le', n'est-ce pas?

merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, si : _*dans le* Dakota du Nord_ est également possible. 

Voir aussi ce fil sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## janpol

Dans le New Jersey...


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, tout comme _au New Jersey_…


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour à nouveau,
Pourriez-vous m'indiquer quelle est la bonne préposition dans cette phrase? " Je voudrais aller passer mes vacances À / DANS la région Ile-de-France" . À est correct ici?
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## zwim

aller à + ville

aller dans le + région/département
aller en + région/département
aller dans les + région/département

Il n'est pas évident de donner un règle générale, disons que pour les mots au pluriel on utilise systématiquement _dans les _(aller dans les Alpes, les Yvelines, les Deux-Sèvres). Pour les mots à consonnance masculine on utilisera _dans le_  (dans le Nord, dans le Tarn) et pour les mots à consonnance féminine _en (_en Savoie_, _en Bretagne_).
_
Mais on dit en Auvergne, dans l'Aube, dans la Nièvre, dans l'Eure mais on peut dire en Eure-et-loir... Y'a-t-il vraiment une règle ?

Enfin on peut dire _dans la région xyz_ ou _en région xyz_, mais en général on utilisera directement le nom de la région considérée.

Ces discussions passées sont instructives, mais après lecture (car ça m'intéresse) je constate qu'il n'y a finalement pas de consensus sur une règle générale, il y a des règles partielles qui ne couvrent pas tous les cas et aussi des exceptions, si bien que ormis les évidences, ça se départage au feeling apparemment.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour répondre explicitement à Chercheuse, on dit _*en* Île-de-France_.


----------



## chercheuse

Re-bonjour, 
Quelle est la bonne préposition pour dire: "Je fais un séjour DANS LES/ AUX Hauts-de-Seine" (ou autre éventuellement). AUX me semble un peu bizarre... et pas correct mais je ne sais pas si j'ai raison.
Merci de vos contributions


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je dirais effectivement dans.


----------



## chercheuse

bonjour,
j'ai un doute: quelle est la bonne préposition pour "aller AU / DANS LE / EN /À L' Algarve" (région portugaise)? J'ai vu sur Internet "Je vais en Algarve" mais j'en suis pas sûre... Et si c'était j'habite au / en / à l' /dans l' Algarve? 
Un grand merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais _*en* Algrave_, mais _*dans l'*Algrave_ ne serait pas exclu.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Bonsoir, je voudrais que vous m'aidiez à savoir quelle est la bonne préposition qu'on doit utiliser devant les noms des états brésiliens. Vu que les francophones n'utilisent guère ces noms on voit qu'il y a une hésitation dans l'emploi des prépositions. Je sais que devant les noms d'états ou départements féminins on utilise bien EN et devant les noms d'états ou départements masculins on utilise DANS LE.
Il y a des états qui admettent l'article en portugais, mais je ne sais pas si cela affecte le choix des prépositions en français.

Je voyagerai à / dans le Goias.
Je voyagerai à / en Bahia.
J'irai au / dans le Rio Grande do Sul.
J'irai au / dans le Paraná.
J'irai en / dans l'Amapá.
J'irai au / dans le Rio de Janeiro.
Je passerai mes vacances au / dans le São Paulo.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## jekoh

Dans la plupart des cas on dirait « dans l'État de... », soit pour préciser qui s'agit de l'État et non de la ville, soit pour contourner le problème.


----------



## janpol

je dirais intuitivement :
Je voyagerai à / dans le Goias.                                 > dans le
Je voyagerai à / en Bahia.                                        >dans l'Etat de 
J'irai au / dans le Rio Grande do Sul.                         >dans le
J'irai au / dans le Paraná.                                         > dans le
J'irai en / dans l'Amapá.                                           > dans l'
J'irai au / dans le Rio de Janeiro.                               > dans l'Etat de Rio ...
Je passerai mes vacances au / dans le São Paulo.       > dans l'Etat de São Paulo.

"Etat" dans le sens qu'il a ici commence par une majuscule.
Son appartement est dans un triste état > é minuscule


----------



## Mme Machin

"Je vais aux Hauts-de-France?"  "Aux Hauts" me semble bizarre, mais j'ai eu 48.200 résultats sur Google . . .


----------



## olivier68

Moi, je dirais "Je vais EN Hauts-de-France", de la même manière qu'on dit "je vais en Bourgogne, en Provence, en Picardie, en Alsace...."


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Dans les Hauts-de-France ? (Dire que c'est chez moi  )


----------



## Mme Machin

Au Grand Est?


----------



## atcheque

Je dirais _dans le Grand-Est_.


----------



## Chimel

Moi aussi. Et de même: "(nous avons passé nos vacances) dans le Centre-Val de Loire".


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Est-ce cette phrase correcte: "Je suis allé en TGV de Paris *à* Languedoc"?
Devrais-je dire "je suis allé en TGV de Paris en Languedoc" ou utiliser encore une autre préposition?


----------



## olivier68

Le Languedoc est une région. On dira ici "en Languedoc".
Comme : en Bourgogne, en Auvergne, en Alsace...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais : _Je suis allé *dans le* Languedoc_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut savoir que la préposition _à_ non contractée avec l'article défini n'est en principe jamais utilisée avec les provinces ou départements (_à Languedoc_ ). Mais on l'utilise pour les villes (p. ex. _*à* Paris_).


----------



## Áskera

Bonjour!

Quelle est la préposition correcte de cet état du Mexique?

J’ai vu plusieurs possibilités sur internet:



> Au Guerrero, l’idée que la violence ne peut être combattue par la violence fait son chemin.





> Économisez jusqu’à 30% sur les hôtels à Guerrero.





> Mexique : Dans le Guerrero, une campagne au pays des narcos



Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

La préposition _à_ sans article ne convient pas puisque ce n'est pas une ville, mais un État. Les deux autres solutions sont en revanche possibles.

_*au* Gerrerro_ 
_*dans le* Gerrerro_


----------



## JanaïnaMendes

Bonjour, 
"J'ai habité au Colorado ? ou dans le Colorado ?"

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

Les deux prépositions sont possibles dans ce cas :

_J'ai habité *au* Colorado.
J'ai habité *dans* le Colorado._


----------



## sapotn1967

Je parle de mes projets de vacances futures: J'aimerais aller en Alaska. 
La préposition "en" est-elle correcte ou dois-je utiliser "à" ?
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## salah94

"Alaska" est un nom commençant par _une voyelle_. Je dirais donc : J'aimerais aller *en* Alaska.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

A part _en Aveyron, _diriez-vous aussi _dans l'Aveyron_ ?
A part _en Poitou, _diriez-vous aussi _dans le Poitou _?


----------



## olivier68

oui pour les deux !
"en" est un peu plus "flou" que "dans", ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ma part, bien que ce soit certainement correct, je n'emploierais pas _en_ avec ces deux départements/provinces ; je dirais spontanément _dans_.


----------



## olivier68

Je comprends tout à fait les réticences de MC. ;-) En France, je pense que les deux solutions fonctionnent, même si on utilisera plutôt "_en_" pour une "région" et "_dans_" pour un département, zone plus restreinte géographiquement. Mais c'est vraiment à voir au cas par cas. Il peut aussi y avoir des usages différents selon la francophonie (@MC "Je monte sur France").


----------



## Terio

En Alaska.


----------



## Monicaallred

Puisque c'est à voir au cas par cas, à part _dans la Nièvre, _diriez-vous aussi _en Nièvre _?
A part _en Périgord, _diriez-vous aussi _dans le Périgord_ ?
On ne dirait jamais _au Languedoc_, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## olivier68

"en Nièvre" : non, je ne dirais pas. Par contre, je peux dire "en Dordogne".
Pour Périgord (région) : les deux sont possibles, même si "dans" est sans doute plus usuel.

J'avoue ignorer s'il existe une "règle" ;-) En fait, c'est assez contradictoire.
Pourquoi dire : "Je pars en Bourgogne" et pas "Je pars dans la Bourgogne"... alors que l'on dit "Je pars dans le Centre" et pas "je pars en le Centre" ?


----------



## Monicaallred

A part _en Eure-et-Loir, _diriez-vous aussi _dans l'Eure-et-Loir_ ?


----------



## Terio

olivier68 said:


> "en Nièvre" : non, je ne dirais pas. Par contre, je peux dire "en Dordogne".
> Pour Périgord (région) : les deux sont possibles, même si "dans" est sans doute plus usuel.
> 
> J'avoue ignorer s'il existe une "règle" ;-) En fait, c'est assez contradictoire.
> Pourquoi dire : "Je pars en Bourgogne" et pas "Je pars dans la Bourgogne"... alors que l'on dit "Je pars dans le Centre" et pas "je pars en le Centre" ?



En effet, c'est difficile de dégager une règle. Il y a peut-être une tendance à utiliser :

[…]

_- en _ou _au_ lorsque la région est perçue comme naturelle ou historique : en Champagne, en Provence, en Castille ;

- _dans le _lorsqu'il s'agit d'une création administrative, plus récente : dans le Grand-Est, dans la Nièvre ;

- _dans la région, l'État, le département, etc. _lorsqu'il y a une ambiguïté possible ou préciser de quoi on parle : dans l'État de New York ; dans la région         Centre, dans l'État de Morelos (au Mexique), dans le comté de Kent (en Angleterre) ;

[…]

Parfois, la personne qui parle peut hésiter. Je ne vis pas en France mais quelqu'un peut peut-être considérer la Dordogne, à tord ou à raison,  comme une région naturelle ou historique, ou une région d'appartenance, plutôt que comme un simple département parmi d'autres et dire : _Je vis en Dordogne_ plutôt que de dire _Je vis dans (de département de la) Dordogne._

J'ai rémarqué que les Européens disent parfois _à Laval dans le Québec_ ou _à Toronto, dans l'Ontario_, ce qu'on n'entendrait jamais de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique, peut-être parce qu'ils associent le Québec ou l'Ontario à des divisions administratives du Canada, comme les départements le sont en France.


----------



## mlotpot

Le Larousse nous renseigne sur les usages de en et dans (et encore il ne s'agit que d'usages, pas de règles), je cite :

[…]

Devant les noms de régions […] féminins ou commençant par une voyelle, on emploie _en_ : […] _en Picardie, en Champagne, en Périgord_.
Mais si ce nom est précédé de l'article, on emploie _dans_ : […]_ dans la Champagne pouilleuse, dans le Périgord noir_. → à.
_Dans / en_ devant un nom de département français.

L'usage actuel tend à employer _dans_ devant tous les noms de départements composés : _dans la Loire-Atlantique _;  « Conversations dans le Loir-et-Cher » (titre d'un ouvrage de P. Claudel).
*Devant un nom simple féminin singulier commençant par une consonne*, on emploie _en_ ou _dans la _: _en Corrèze_ ou _dans la Corrèze, en Gironde_ ou _dans la Gironde, en Lozère_ ou _dans la Lozère_.

L'usage tend à fixer l'emploi de l'une ou l'autre préposition, en fonction, semble-t-il, du nombre de syllabes du nom. On dit plus volontiers : _en Charente, en Corrèze, en Dordogne, en Moselle, en Savoie, en Vendée_ (noms de deux syllabes sonores). Mais : _dans la Creuse, dans la Drôme, dans la Loire, dans la Meuse, dans la Nièvre, dans la Sarthe, dans la Somme, dans la Vienne_ (noms d'une seule syllabe sonore).
*Devant un nom simple masculin, ou féminin commençant par une voyelle, ou féminin pluriel*, on emploie _dans : dans le Calvados, dans le Cantal ; dans l'Eure, dans l'Indre, dans l'Yonne ; dans les Landes, dans les Yvelines_.


----------



## jekoh

Je ne sais pas où Larousse a été chercher qu'on dirait plus volontiers _dans la Loire-Atlantique_ ou _dans la Haute-Garonne;_ dans les deux cas "_en_" me semble beaucoup plus courant.



Terio said:


> - _dans le _lorsqu'il s'agit d'une création administrative, plus récente : dans le Grand-Est, dans la Nièvre ;


Mais on utilise "en" pour des tas de département "récents" ou même pour des régions encore plus récentes comme Midi-Pyrénées, alors qu'on dit volontiers _dans le Limousin_, qui est une région historique.



Terio said:


> Parfois, la personne qui parle peut hésiter. Je ne vis pas en France mais quelqu'un peut peut-être considérer la Dordogne, à tord ou à raison,  comme une région naturelle ou historique, ou une région d'appartenance, plutôt que comme un simple département parmi d'autres et dire : _Je vis en Dordogne_ plutôt que de dire _Je vis dans (de département de la) Dordogne._


Comment ça « peut peut-être » ? _En Dordogne_ est beaucoup plus courant que _dans la Dordogne_, c'est vraiment un très mauvais exemple pour illustrer une « hésitation ».



Terio said:


> J'ai rémarqué que les Européens disent parfois _à Laval dans le Québec_ ou _à Toronto, dans l'Ontario_, ce qu'on n'entendrait jamais de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique, peut-être parce qu'ils associent le Québec ou l'Ontario à des divisions administratives du Canada, comme les départements le sont en France.


_Dans l'Ontario  _, oui, bien sûr, mais _dans le Québec_ doit quand même être beaucoup plus rare.


----------



## olivier68

Je pense que c'est un problème assez insoluble... que seul consacre l'usage. Et reste d'accord avec Jekoh.
La distinction masculin/féminin singulier/pluriel ne me semble pas pertinente dans la pratique : 
"Je pars en Charente / Je pars dans les Alpes"
J'en reste au cas par cas consacré par l'usage.

GREVISSE aborde le problème au §1003 (édition XIII). Sans grande conviction....


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,



Terio said:


> dans la région Centre


Là, vous parlez de la région Centre-Val de Loire ou de n'importe quelle région dans n'importe quel pays ?


----------



## Locape

Je le comprends comme la région Centre-Val de Loire, sinon je dirais 'la région centrale' (de tel pays).


----------



## Terio

Je parlais de la région autrefois appelée Centre (jusqu'en 2015). Pour éviter les ambiguïtés, je pense qu'on disait : « J'habite (dans) la région Centre. » On ne peut pas exclure catégoriquement _J'habite au Centre_ ou _J'habite dans le Centre_, car le contexte peut suffire à lever l'ambiguïté.

Pour ma part, j'habite une municipalité située dans la région administrative Centre-du-Québec. À l'écrit, le _Centre-du-Québec_, c'est différent du centre du Québec. Mais à l'oral, ça peut prêter à confusion et mon interlocuteur pourrait avoir du mal à la situer.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

A part _J'habite dans l'Aude_, diriez-vous aussi _J'habite en Aude _?


----------



## Locape

Je n'ai jamais lu ou entendu 'en Aude', seulement 'dans l'Aude'.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

A part _J'habite en Périgord _et _J'habite dans le Périgord_, peut-on dire _J'habite au Périgord_ ?


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne le dirais certainement pas. Je n'utiliserais d'ailleurs pas "en" non plus avec "habiter".


----------



## Monicaallred

Bezoard said:


> Je n'utiliserais d'ailleurs pas "en" non plus avec "habiter".


Est-ce qu'il y a une explication pour cela ? Dans quel contexte vous utiliseriez _en Périgord _donc ?


----------



## Locape

Pour ma part, je dis toujours 'dans le Périgord', mais sur internet on trouve 'Visites en Périgord', 'Demeures / gîtes en Périgord', 'Les églises romanes en Périgord' (aussi 'soigner en...'). Peut-être qu'ils estiment que c'est plus soutenu, ou plus poétique, je ne sais pas. Mais 'dans le...' est le plus usité.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, "en" a un petit aspect vieillot et figé qui ne convient pas vraiment dans une phrase naturelle conjuguée. Ça passe mieux dans les exemples donnés, où "en" dépend d'un nom. De toute façon, "dans le" convient parfaitement même dans ces cas.
C'est très différent de "en Dordogne" qui est très correct et souvent préférable à "dans la Dordogne".


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,   

Dit-on _dans l'Eure-et-Loir _?


----------



## Bezoard

C'est ce que je dirais effectivement.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour   

_au _Poitou-Charentes ne se dit pas, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Bezoard

Tout dépend du contexte. On ne dit ni au Poitou, ni aux Charentes, ni au Poitou-Charentes pour dire où l'on est !
Mais l'on pourrait fort bien dire "Voici un documentaire consacré au Poitou-Charentes".


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci Bezoard. Mais quand le mot qui précède _Poitou-Charentes _n'exige pas l'usage de la préposition _à, _on ne dira pas _au Poitou-Charentes, _c'est bien ça ? Par exemple, _j'habite au Poitou-Charentes._


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, moi en tout cas, je ne le dirais pas !


----------



## nicduf

J'habite en Poitou-Charentes (réellement) mais le Poitou-Charentes n'existe plus (administrativement parlant), il fait maintenant partie de la Nouvelle-Aquitaine.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

A part "*en *pays Cathare", peut-on aussi dire "*dans le* Pays Cathare" ?


----------



## jekoh

Un moteur de recherche vous donnerait la réponse...


----------



## Monicaallred

Oui, j'ai cherché sur un moteur de recherche, mais il y a plein de textes créés automatiquement. Alors je suis allée sur les actualités et j'ai trouvés quelques occurrences, mais aucune en titre d'article et quelques-unes me semblait des textes créés automatiquement aussi. J'ai trouvé "en passant dans le Pays Cathare" et "une fable qui se passe dans le Pays Cathare", par exemple, mais j'ai eu peur que dans ces situations on n'ait employé "dans le" que parce qu'il s'agissait d'une description de mouvement. Alors j'ai décidé de poser la question ici pour en être sûre. Mais je peux bien sûr rechercher d'avantage.


----------



## olivier68

Il faut que vous précisiez l'ensemble de la phrase et du contexte.


----------



## Monicaallred

Pas de contexte spécifique. Je voulais juste le savoir pour quand j'aurai besoin de l'utiliser dans une conversation. Alors ça pourrait être _Il habite dans le Pays Cathare, _par exemple. Mais je laisse tomber. Merci pour toute aide.


----------



## olivier68

A priori, les deux ("_en_"/"_dans_") peuvent s'utiliser. Mais ils ne sont pas toujours nécessairement interchangeables.


----------



## Locape

C'est peut-être personnel, mais 'en Pays Cathare' est assez littéraire pour moi, 'dans le Pays Cathare' est plus littéral, géographique.


----------



## olivier68

Oui. Je crois me souvenir qu'il y eut déjà une discussion quant au choix de la préposition à choisir selon ville/département/région.
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une connotation "littéraire". On dit usuellement "se promener en Anjou, en Bourgogne, en Avignon".
C'est sans doute plus une question d'usage pas très clairement rationalisé.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression qu'en français de France, en général, on ne dit pas _au Languedoc. _Néanmoins, j'en ai trouvé quelques occurrences en ligne (Les Cathares au Languedoc ; Au Languedoc, la toison dort ; Programme agroforestier au Languedoc-Roussillon ; Un accident prend Marie Orliac au Languedoc, etc.)
À ma connaissance, il n'y a que le Berry et le Pays basque parmi les localités françaises qui prennent un _au _avant. De plus, je ne sais pas si l'usage des prépositions avec le mot _Languedoc _sont les mêmes pour le mot _Languedoc-Roussillon. _Enfin, les occurrences que j'ai trouvées en ligne n'ont pas été spécialement nombreuses... Alors j'aimerais bien pouvoir lire votre point de vue. Dites-vous _au Languedoc _? Ça a l'air bizarre pour vous ? 
(Bien sûr, j'exclus les cas où le mot avant exige une préposition _à_, comme, par exemple, _consacré à. _Ma question ne se réfère pas non plus à un contexte spécifique, j'essaye juste d'apprendre le sujet un peu par cœur, comme proposé par janpol #12 en ce qui concerne les principales localités françaises.)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## jekoh

Je ne pense pas que _au Berry_ se dise plus que_ au Languedoc, au Poitou, au Limousin_, etc. Ça me paraît inhabituel dans tous ces cas.



Monicaallred said:


> (Bien sûr, j'exclus les cas où le mot avant exige une préposition _à_, comme, par exemple, _consacré à._


C'est le cas dans le dernier exemple.


----------



## Monicaallred

> C'est le cas dans le dernier exemple.


Merci, je l'avais comprise autrement, cette tournure.


----------



## Yendred

jekoh said:


> Je ne pense pas que _au Berry_ se dise plus que_ au Languedoc, au Poitou, au Limousin_, etc. Ça me paraît inhabituel dans tous ces cas.


Oui c'est une tournure inhabituelle, et par conséquent elle sonne littéraire, sinon poétique.


----------



## Bezoard

Monicaallred said:


> J'ai l'impression qu'en français de France, en général, on ne dit pas _au Languedoc. _Néanmoins, j'en ai trouvé quelques occurrences en ligne (Les Cathares au Languedoc ;


Votre lien écrit « Jos*e*phine, Imp*e*ratrice par Andr*e* Castelot. Les Cathares *au* Languedoc au XIII siecle par Ren*e* Nelli. Histoire des Francais sous la R*e*volution*s* par Pierre Gaxotte. Gandhi par Marivic Charpentier ». Cela éveille des doutes sur l'orthographe.
En fait le livre de Nelli est « Les Cathares *du* Languedoc au XIIIe siecle ».
Cela dit, j'aurais pu admettre "au Languedoc" ici, de même que "en Languedoc" ou "dans le Languedoc".


----------

